# Please need advice/support! Scared parent :(



## mishaL (Feb 12, 2008)

My 2 year old daughter has had blood in her stool for over a month. First she was put on a probiotic (Florastor for Kids) to see if it helped. It didn't. She saw the pediatric gastro doc today who feels since she is entirely symptom free other than the bleeding that its a polyp and she's scheduled for the colonoscopy next week. The polyp will be biopsied even though he says that it's extremely rare at her age for it to be cancerous or for there to be more than one.I myself have IBS-D. My family has history of ulcers, reflux etc. and have had colonoscopy/upper GI's (except me). But I can't find any info on toddlers online, how the prep will be (she's not potty trained) and what to expect. Thankfully, she has no IBS symptoms. This only made her problem more baffling. I am a mixture of relieved to know I'm on the way to having her better and scared to death to have my baby go under anesthesia and have a procedure since any procedure has risks. The doc said the anesthesia is mild and won't leave her groggy all day and called it phosfol? or something like that. Anyone hear of this?She has to do the prep the day before. 1 Dulcolax crushed in applesauce. Clear liquids all day, no red. Then between 1-4p has to consume Miralax mixed in 20 oz of Gator-aid. She 2, and if any of you have 2 year olds, you know it's not like she's going to say "okay mama, I'll drink all this." After not eating all day I'm expecting quite a bit of tired, hungry mood swings and tantrums.What can I expect with this prep? Will she vomit from the fluid? Does it taste bad? She doesn't like pedilyte so I'm sure this is going to be a big challenge. She's not a juice drinker either, only likes water and soy milk. We are getting the Gator-aid and jello and ice pops early to get her used to having them.Also, has anyone known or had a child who had a colonoscopy? Any reassurance/advice is appreciated. We are taking her for her first blood withdrawl after her nap. Her colonoscopy is next Wed Feb 20. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Miralax is usually pretty much flavorless so if she'll drink the Gatoraid, she should be OK with it. You can get some OTC if you want to test it ahead of time on you with just a tiny amount (even swish and spit) to check to see what it would be like.Good luck.


----------



## mishaL (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Kathleen. I've never taken any type of laxative so I was worried it was going to taste bad on top of trying to convince her to drink the Gatoraid. I'm still searching online for info on toddlers and this procedure. I want to hear details from someone, not just that the procedure itself was fast and she won't remember it. It's the stuff before and after. How have other non-potty trained toddlers been? If I know what to expect I can be prepared and make her as comfortable as possible during the prep and when she gets home. If she was 3 or 4 we could talk about it, maybe help her understand. I feel pretty helpless here. Aside from being afraid for her during the procedure, basically what is driving me nuts is that I have IBS-D and know all too well what a day of diarrhea will do to you. Here I am INDUCING my little one to have the worst runs of her life! I'm wondering if my idea of using huggies overnight pull-ups over top of her diaper will help. She's not going to sit on her potty. She's too active. Guess I'll be finding out soon enough.


----------

